# Chimney Bluffs - Drone Photos



## Destin (Oct 21, 2019)

I've been trying to photograph this state park for years now, and I've never had any luck with it. It's extremely difficult to find a composition with a traditional camera because the beach is so small that you can't get far enough from the bluffs.

I've always known that a drone was the answer, however NY State Parks don't allow drones to be flown from their property. On this trip, I got creative and found a spot to fly the drone from legally that is not on their property, thereby making it legal.. at least as far as I'm aware.

Let me know what you think!

1.)






2.)





3.)


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 21, 2019)

I am right near the chimney bluffs... so this is really fascinating to see from this view ..... to think they won't always be here makes these photos even more precious.. so much land erosion here.. such beautiful photos


----------



## Destin (Oct 21, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> I am right near the chimney bluffs... so this is really fascinating to see from this view ..... to think they won't always be here makes these photos even more precious.. so much land erosion here.. such beautiful photos



Hello neighbor! I had no idea that you were that close to me! I'm out between Buffalo and Rochester. 

It's definitely sad to know that they'll be gone or very different in the fairly near future.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 21, 2019)

Good shots but number three for me............


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 21, 2019)

Destin said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > I am right near the chimney bluffs... so this is really fascinating to see from this view ..... to think they won't always be here makes these photos even more precious.. so much land erosion here.. such beautiful photos
> ...


wow .. i am between syracuse and rochester.. I can imagine you have some gorgeous photos from Niagra Falls and all the beautiful parks we have here in upstate New York.... I am so close to this area ... i may have water front property someday..


----------



## tirediron (Oct 21, 2019)

Neat, at what altitude were you for these?


----------



## Destin (Oct 21, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Neat, at what altitude were you for these?



The first one I honestly don’t remember. The second two were at my 390ft max.


----------



## Destin (Oct 21, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Good shots but number three for me............



Thanks!


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 21, 2019)

I really like the 3rd one.  Great colors and light.  The overheads are too dizzying for me.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 22, 2019)

Nice ones, you've reignited my drone interest again.


----------



## Simonch (Dec 4, 2019)

Lovely pics! the birds eye view with the gimbal straight down are awesome


----------



## JoeW (Dec 4, 2019)

I love Chimney Bluffs.  Had no idea you were there--I thought you were in Richmond.  Thanks for sharing the shots.


----------



## Destin (Dec 5, 2019)

JoeW said:


> I love Chimney Bluffs.  Had no idea you were there--I thought you were in Richmond.  Thanks for sharing the shots.



Haha yep; I live just west of Rochester, NY


----------



## JoeW (Dec 5, 2019)

Love Rochester as a city--lots of character.  And you have me inspired to post my photos of Chimney Bluffs.


----------



## Winona (May 31, 2020)

I have memories of Chimney Bluffs as a child and revisited a couple years ago. As a child I followed my brothers up and came sliding/falling back down. It definitely eroded over the years. Nice photos and good way to capture them!


----------



## russ4ru (Dec 16, 2020)

Nice shots!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## mjcmt (Dec 17, 2020)

All excellent from a perspective we don't normally see.

I'm intrigued w/ drone photography. What drone and camera?


----------



## dunfly (Dec 18, 2020)

Be careful, I think what you did is illegal. At least it would be in Florida. The fact that you were standing outside the park doesn’t mean the drone wasn’t in the park. Those rules are in place to protect the wildlife. I’ve seen people run birds off their nest trying to get a picture of the chicks.


----------



## zoey (Mar 15, 2021)

These shots are beautiful - especially the last one. I have never tried drone photography. Need to explore this.


----------



## Destin (Mar 15, 2021)

zoey said:


> These shots are beautiful - especially the last one. I have never tried drone photography. Need to explore this.



Thanks! You definitely should! It's really awesome to see the same old places in a different way! I've really come to enjoy "top down" photos where you point the camera straight down at the ground.


----------



## Destin (Mar 15, 2021)

dunfly said:


> Be careful, I think what you did is illegal. At least it would be in Florida. The fact that you were standing outside the park doesn’t mean the drone wasn’t in the park. Those rules are in place to protect the wildlife. I’ve seen people run birds off their nest trying to get a picture of the chicks.



Not true, anywhere. The drone isn't in the park - it's in the airspace above the park which the land owner has absolutely no legal control over. Airspace is controlled by FAA regulations exclusively. The only place this doesn't apply is national parks, because they have an agreement with the FAA to make national parks a no fly zone and they've been geofenced.


----------

